

Ask HN: Fastest and best way to learn iOS programming? - eibrahim

I am an experienced programmer with experience across the board, node, .net, rails, js, python, etc...  but for some reason i find iphone programming so freaking difficult and un-intuitive and i don&#x27;t know where to start... I am currently doing the http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codeschool.com&#x2F; course.<p>Any other recommendations?
======
sdoowpilihp
If you are an experienced programmer, I would recommend just diving in and
building something. You will get a lot of hands on experience dealing with the
platform, and at the end of the process, you will have what should be a
shippable app that you can point to as a sign of your competence as an iOS
developer.

This is what I have always done when wanting to learn a new
language/framework/etc and it has worked well for me thus far.

------
steffex
I think you are on the right track. I'm also a experienced programmer. After
doing the courses on codeschool.com, I finally understood the concept of
objective-c and now I'm capable of creating decent code with it.

------
alexgaribay
[http://www.appcoda.com/](http://www.appcoda.com/)

They have a lot of good tutorials around practical features you'd expect to be
in an iOS app.

------
gspyrou
You could try to leverage your experience in c#/.net by using Xamarin for iOS
[http://xamarin.com/monotouch](http://xamarin.com/monotouch) .

------
runjake
If you can afford it, the Big Nerd Ranch iOS courses will send you on your way
quickly, but at ~$4,000 USD they're pretty spendy.

------
ratsimihah
Buy a book, follow its tutorials, and make your own app.

~~~
eibrahim
any book recommendations?

~~~
ratsimihah
The big nerd ranch series, and "pushing the limits." Bonus points if you read
blogs about iOS dev.

~~~
ratsimihah
Also, read code on open source repositories on github and such.

